# They don't make'em like they used too



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane inspired me to make this thread. All of these are 3/4" MPT.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Flex drain pipe is for hacks.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

This one is 1/2”


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> This one is 1/2”



I bought a squirrel a couple years ago! Got almost all of the paint off. Can't find the pic of it installed right now.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

When you see one of these old guys it's not hard to understand why they bothered to make MOEN cartridge rebuild kits. Now a days it seems kind of ridiculous, the idea of rebuilding a 15$ cartridge.

Says some patents still pending, my guess is pre-1970. I took it out about 6 months thinking it was a cross connection, it wasn't, and it was still working perfectly fine. I feel kind of guilty taking it out of service but I also know any other guy would have chucked this museum piece. *Working for 50+ years ain't too bad... *


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> When you see one of these old guys it's not hard to understand why they bothered to make MOEN cartridge rebuild kits. Now a days it seems kind of ridiculous, the idea of rebuilding a 15$ cartridge.
> 
> Says some patents still pending, my guess is pre-1970. I took it out about 6 months thinking it was a cross connection, it wasn't, and it was still working perfectly fine. I feel kind of guilty taking it out of service but I also know any other guy would have chucked this museum piece. *Working for 50+ years ain't too bad... *
> 
> ...


I’ve seen plenty of old brass Moen cartridges, never a stainless one!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve seen plenty of old brass Moen cartridges, never a stainless one!


It's chrome plated brass.

Lots of stems and cartridges used to be chrome plated but it's really a poor choice. The chrome plating flakes off and tears up the o-rings.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> It's chrome plated brass.


Haven’t seen that either! Thanks for the correction!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Haven’t seen that either! Thanks for the correction!


In my area the plastic 1200 is usually the best option because of the lime build up. Moens do pretty well around here, even with the high lime.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ars Glonalin said:


> "The chrome plating flakes off and tears up the o-rings"
> Absolutely correct speaking as a user or owner
> ...as a mfr. who designs in obsolescence, it's ideal











READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------

